# Really Needing help on this situation!



## dramaqueen1 (May 2, 2006)

Well Ive been knowing this boy since i was in ma 6th grade year im in 10th now n we started dated Jan of 05 well i use to live in NewOrleans and Katrina got us split up and we brok up in Sept of 05 well we got back together march 15th 06 well he just told me yesterday that he cheated on me over the weekend and we live 6hrs away and he claims he loves me n he was crying and i cant get over him bc ive been knowin him for such a long time n likin him for a long time we got together n was together for a half of year and now its runined and i dont kno i just need advice:icon_cry:


----------



## Becka (May 2, 2006)

move on, ditch him ... time will heal your wounds and you'll forget about him sooner or later. There's a whole sea of guys out there that WON'T cheat on you, don't settle for one that does


----------



## Aquilah (May 2, 2006)

I agree w/ Becka. Not to mention, as young as you are there's no need to settle for second best. I realize you like him a lot, but it's not worth it. Being 6 hours away doesn't help, and unless you're 100% confident and secure in the relationship, long distance doesn't always work... Move on and find someone else who lives by you and won't cheat... He's out there, trust us... Don't just settle sweetie!!!


----------



## jayleelah (May 2, 2006)

I agree with you girls, just move on with your life


----------



## emily_3383 (May 2, 2006)

like everyone else said, move on. You are young and should find someone else who lives closer to you.


----------



## Mina (May 2, 2006)

Hey, Welcome to MUT!

I agree with other girls...you should move on..don't let him think your down in the earth just for him. Just remember "Life is water paint on a Canvas, where you can paint again with different color on the same Canvas." Good Luck!


----------



## canelita (May 2, 2006)

As said, move on and ditch him, you are young and will find some worth to keep later on.


----------



## ilafa (May 2, 2006)

I totally agree! Find someone who will love you!


----------



## Liz (May 2, 2006)

i just say give him up. you're still really young, there are plenty of guys out there that you can meet.


----------



## jennycateyez (May 2, 2006)

tell him to hit the road jack and dont u come back no more!!!


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 8, 2006)

Get rid of him. If he cheated on you once he will do it again. That's what always happends. And did you say you where a 10th grader sophomore? If so you have many years to find yourself a man. Many years. :satisfied:


----------



## wondatwins2 (May 8, 2006)

I agree move on dramaqueen1! It's not worth feeling unsure about his whereabouts now that this happen and you will start doubting him now especially since you guys are so far apart! It will be hard at first but it will get easier in the end! :satisfied:


----------



## KellyB (May 8, 2006)

Please, take it from someone who has personal experience. I don't care how much they cry, beg for forgiveness and say they'll never do it again. Once a cheater, always a cheater. You are a young woman and you will find someone one day who will be true to you. You don't deserve to be treated that way and people only treat us like we let them get away with.................move on, sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chocobon (Jun 1, 2006)

Move on and ditch him girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amandine (Jun 10, 2006)

You're in the 10th grade, so that makes you 16, right?

I think you should take time to enjoy that. At 16, romance is at its sweetest. You feel everything so deeply and that's really special.

It seems like your had to deal with a lot of bad storms in the past year and you should take some time to focus on yourself. A year and half is a big investment of your time. I was always afraid to end long relationships because I felt like I "wasted" that time. But its only wasted if you continue giving your time and your heart to someone who doesn't value it enough to see only you and the wonderful person you are.


----------

